# Costa Del Sol, Spain



## classiclincoln (Apr 19, 2011)

Just put in a request for July 2012 for Spain.  Using our Ren Aruba from last year.  Hope it goes through; got plenty of time!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 20, 2011)

*Generic or Specific*

I would be sure to research resorts and request only those you would accept.  We stayed at the MacDonald Villacana in Estepona and were pleased with the resort and location.  Beware there are some real 'dogs' in that area...


----------



## Jimster (Apr 20, 2011)

*spain*

If you don't get a ton of resorts available, there is something wrong.  The entire area is over-built. I agree look for what you want and request specifically.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, we did do some research, even after only looking at the II gold seal resorts.  We put in for the two Marriotts, both McDonalds, the Royal Oasis at Pueblo Quinto and both Alandas.

Leaving tonight for a week at our Ren Aruba.


----------

